# From Dusk Till Dawn: The Series



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 20, 2015)

Just started watching this tonight. Thus far, I'm enjoying it. A good movie made into what I'm judging to be a good TV series.

For those familiar with Robert Rodriguez's cult film, you would be the ones to particularly enjoy this series. It pretty much follows the same basic storyline as the original film, but it explores and expands more on the characters and adds in some ancient Aztec magic to the mix.

The series is produced by Rodriguez, who also directed a few episodes for Season 1, and it airs on his El Rey network. It's also on Netflix and is marketed as a Netflix original.

Season 2 is slated is premiere August 25, 2015.

Anyone else watched it and have some thoughts to share?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 20, 2015)

Hopefully it's better than the direct-to-video sequels were. Yikes, those were bad.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 24, 2015)

Just finished all of Season 1. Definitely entertaining. The next month needs to hurry up and pass so that Season 2 can start.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 28, 2015)

Will hit it, thanks......always wondered about that temple at the end. Sounds like a good watch.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyone else been keeping up with this series? I completely forgot about Season 2 last year. 

Finally got around to watching Season 2. I think it was just as good as Season 1 (maybe even a little better) now that the series has established that it is separate from the films and is grounded in its own lore, which the storyline continues on from Season 1. Season 2 was absolutely epic though with the perfect setup at the end! Season 3 can't come soon enough! Come on, Netflix!

Feels good to be caught up on one of my two favorite series.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 8, 2017)

Here we are over a year later, and I just finished watching Season 3.

The show's cast members have been released from their contracts. So, this could be the end of the line for the series. It is unsure if the there will be another season - unless it is a short, limited mini-series or possibly a "reboot" of the series with all new cast members.


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2017)

Last I saw it is confirmed for another season but nobody is sure what it is going to be since the cast was released. I've seen some theorizing it's going to be a reboot.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 10, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Last I saw it is confirmed for another season but nobody is sure what it is going to be since the cast was released. I've seen some theorizing it's going to be a reboot.


After watching the Season 3 finale, I'm kind of hoping that the show doesn't return. The Season 3 finale was the worst, laziest, downright most half-assed ending to a season, or possibly to a series (no contract renewal), EVER. 

Sh*tty ending, blatant plot holes everywhere, dialogue contradictions everywhere, skipped scenes, all characters pushed to the side, build-ups to weak events that either ended in ten seconds or just flat-out never ended up happening, random events that just happened with no explanation, and a complete sense of the episode being rushed and disconnected.


----------

